# Play Music never uploads songs.



## Ampix0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how to force Play upload your music. Mine has been stuck at less than half my songs since I installed. it. I just now went to "Advanced>> Location of my music collection: folders: Change" and it seemed to do a basic reinstall of play, and then possibly uploaded two more songs and stalled again.

Here is a screen shot.



http://imgur.com/RMB4u


What do i do?

]
EDIT: hold one it may be uploading VERY slowly.still buggy though.

It has said 183 of 428 sounds uploaded for a while, yet I have seen the songs change. I just witnessed a song upload but the number didn't change. I am assuming it is working now, but it is taking LONG breaks in between song uploads, and then not updating.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It automatically changes based on available upload speed. Maybe you have terrible upload speeds. I know I do. 10 Mbps down and they still only give me 1.5 Mbps up.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, 2Mbps if I'm lucky, usually well under 1.


----------

